# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی شیمی یا عمران

## hamedalizadeh

سلام . به نظر شما مهندسی شیمی بهتره یا عمران از تمامی جهات اینده شغلی . ادامه تحصیلی . گرایش و... علاقه مهم نیست ممنون میشم نظرتونو بدونم

----------


## hamedalizadeh

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟اپ

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام . به نظر شما مهندسی شیمی بهتره یا عمران از تمامی جهات اینده شغلی . ادامه تحصیلی . گرایش و... علاقه مهم نیست ممنون میشم نظرتونو بدونم


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

شاید عمران کمی بهتر باشه ..... چون در هر شهری کار داره ولی مهندسی شیمی ممکنه نشه در هر شهری کار مرتبط رو گیر آورد 

از نظر ادامه تحصیل هم که هر دو رو میشه تا دکترا ادامه داد

----------


## khaan

عمران خیلی بهتر هست. کل بافت کشور فرسوده و قدیمی شده همه جا رو دارن نوساز میکنن. حتی ساختمونای 20 سال پیش رو.
حتی برای مهندسای بی تجربه و زرنگ هم کار زیاد هست.

----------

